# Why was Apple Maps dropped as an option?



## zennappi (Aug 3, 2016)

yeah not everyone likes it, but I've used it for the past 6 months between both uber and Lyft and have never had a single navigational issue.

I prefer it over Waze and google maps.

Why did Lyft drop support for it?


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

Why did it drop from lyft? idk. too many complaints probably.

I once used Apple Maps and holy shit. A 7 Minute ride became a 20 minute ride.

Luckily the Two Passengers were kind enough to leave a good rating.

Long story short, Apple Maps lead me to a different location other than the one the Passengers put in. So lets say that their destination was across the street. Apple Maps decided that 10 miles down south to Al's Mechanic Shop would be their destination at 1am.

Not sure how it happened but it was a load of shit.
Never again.

I don't know how you are able to use Apple Maps but holy mother of the Universe. Once is enough for me.

Speaking about Maps...
Google Maps lead me to a hiccups too. It was the same issue; wrong destination.

Waze is my Primary. It loads pretty quick imo.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Apple maps sucked, let's not kid ourselves


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Apple maps sucked, let's not kid ourselves


Yea, but so does Lyft, and we put up with them.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

https://help.lyft.com/hc/en-us/articles/214219677-How-to-Change-Navigation-Settings


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Google maps isn't much better at times here, but that really isn't the fault of google maps as Lyft has a tendency to only submit the street address and not the city upon start of navigation, which here in Florida can cause issues on Ocean Blvd as several cities, lined up right next to each other, all have matching street addresses.

For those that want an example, try 6002 N Ocean Blvd.


----------

